# Wie kann ich neue hardware installieren?



## junioratknoppix (8. August 2003)

Hallo
Bin ein absolute linux-neu also bitte alle erklärungen für "dummies"...

Ich hab einen "alten" AMD-K2 450 mit Knoppix Version3.2 (auf HD installiert) und würde gerne auf ihm eine neue wireless-Desktop-PCI Karte von Belkin installieren. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie man Hardware unter Linux generell installiert und konfiguriert. Ziel ist es, Verbindung zum Belkin-Router zu bekommen, damit ich internet hab. Unter Windows ist das alles scheinbar so einfach...
ich weiß, das es *irgendwie* mit "mknod" zu tun hat...

Brauch ich eine Treiberverschlüsselungszahl oder so? Und wenn ihr schon dabei seit, wo würde ich die herbekommen? Die großen Hardwaredatenbanken wissen alle nix von Belkin... hab ich da einen Exoten erwischt?


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. August 2003)

Ich hab zwar selbst noch keine Erfahrung mit WLAN gemacht, aber vielleicht hilft Dir ja irgendwas hiervon weiter:
http://www.google.de/search?q=belkin+wireless+linux&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=


----------



## junioratknoppix (8. August 2003)

Danke fuer die schnelle Antwort.
Reinen Interesse halber: Was ist das Sticky-Bit? Ich kenn nur odd-bit... aber sticky?


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. August 2003)

> Was ist das Sticky-Bit?


Das ist ein Merkmal, das man auf Dateien setzen kann. Wenn ein Verzeichnis für mehrere User freigegeben ist, kann normalerweise jeder Dateien darin löschen. Mit dem sticky bit kann man dafür sorgen, dass nur der Besitzer der jeweiligen Datei das Schreibrecht auf selbige hat.
Früher (als es noch keine PCs mit 512MB RAM hatten) hat man dieses Merkmal benutzt, um Speicherplatz zu sparen. Wenn ein Programm oft ausgeführt wurde, hat man einfach das Flag darauf gesetzt, und es wurde nur einmal gestartet und in den Speicher geladen. Die Binärdatei wurde nur einmal in dem Speicher (oder wie in meiner Signatur auf der Festplatte  festgenagelt.


----------

